# Forenbersicht > Wer? Wo? Wann? >  >  Sdfrankreich 25.12- 10.01.2016

## Lorenzz

Hallo,
Wollte mal fragen ob Interesse besteht im oben genannten Zeitraum in die Ecke von Leucate zu fahren ggf. Auch noch weiter runter nach Spanien. In NRW wird gestartet. Also wenn ihr Interesse an einer MFG habt oder in dem Zeitraum auch dort seid meldet euch!

----------

